# Rescued 3 pack goats



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I helped my friend rescue them. They are very thin, but very friendly... She will be worming them with valbalzen, and giving them a copper bolus.. Feeding them orchard hay, and starting them off with just a little of whole oats. They were free from this guy that didn't want them to go for meat, but he paid $250 each for these goats.... Anything else you all would recommend for weight gain..?


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

You want to be careful not to change or increase their feed to quickly. I know the desire is to fatten them up as quick as possible but that can be hard on the goats. You could try boosting their immune system and appetite with some B complex vitamins , I would give some probios to help their rumen function better. Basically it takes time and care. I have rescue goats also - check their feet if they are thin they may need hooves trimmed too.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I would start some alfalfa pellets as well. 
Check them over for tattoos. Almost all pack goats are tattooed in the ears or tail.
In fact, the Alpine looks like one of Dave's.


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

Awwwwww they are lovely, such sad condition but I see so much potential. I agree about it taking time and be careful adding extras to wethers. Glad they found a better home. Once they fill out and start working like they were born to do, you can find them forever homes with a nice pack family.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I wouldn't count on that... You can't give away trained packers right now :lol:


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

My friend and her friend are going to keep them, as they wanted pack goats. She will give probiotics tonight as well. I'll let her know about the alfalfa pellets, I'm sure she has some. I told them to do 1/4 of a cup each for them to start and slowly integrate their grain into their daily ration.

I didn't think to look for tattoos but I will be back there in a couple weeks though, as their hooves need some care. He said that he got them from a 70 year old lady when they were 5 months old that had purebred goats about 200 of them. I failed to asked where this lady lived


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

I love hearing that they found a good working home. They will thrive in no time, just being out and browsing on walks will get them back in shape fast. So exciting to follow and hear updates.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh, the hooves on working goats are trimmed a bit different than dairies. They need their hind toes for climbing, here...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

goathiker said:


> Oh, the hooves on working goats are trimmed a bit different than dairies. They need their hind toes for climbing, here...


Could you send a pic of the actual hoof, so I don't mess it up? This is good info, thanks... I'll also share with my friend...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yep, I'm going to trim in the next couple days...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Thank you Jill.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, it's not working out at my friends, friend's place, so they are coming here to get healthy... My question is can I re home them separately? I have 2 homes that only want 1. What would you do?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I would rehome them separately. With homes so hard to find for large wethers right now, any chance they have is worth it.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, they jumped right over the fence So far they are staying on our 7 acre property though, so that's good... They jump the fence and go to another field for about a half hour, then jump back, and lay next to their favorite tree I am a bit concerned about the joint health, when they walk their knees crack/squeak? I'm having someone come and help trim their hooves next week, because they are in worse shape than I expected. I'm going to rehome separately, I think I even found a good home for the 3rd one. If you were me would you charge anything? My one friend already gave me gas money, and bought some special blend pellets for them... So she is helping me out there. I'm just curious about your opinion on the matter.


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

I wish I had more space available in my goat's shelter. My guys don't have to do anything except be pets and eat brush, but they're Alpine wethers with horns and . . . wow. Up until now I thought they seemed sort of thin but they look like body builders when compared to those poor guys.
I bet those boys will bloom and be gorgeous in a short time. They're such pretty goats already.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Those are gorgeous horns on those fellas!

That's all I have to add


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

I wouldn't charge any money at this point until they get in better shape. They may be able to jump the fence but on a hike they look like they would wilt. Once they are healthy they can be worth money for sure. Do you have any cattle panels? Make a temporary holding spot with the panels and let them feed in your yard then bring them back at night or while you are at work. I have jumpers too and use a Hotwire on top. That is a long term situation though for the shorter hog fencing near the house. I am not about to use expensive panels on acres of land.


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

Oh and the squeaking isn't bad, I have some that have squeaky pasterns that used to really concern me. They are great packers that really pack on miles of terrain without complaing and continue to line up at the fence when they see my trailer getting hitched wanting to go. That isn't scientific info though, just my long term observation with my own.

Wait for Jill's pictures of how to trim their feet. The worst thing would be a tender footed packer!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh, I'm not going to charge money at this point. Most likely they will be here for a few months to get healthy... That is good about the squeaking part..... 

I'm not too concerned about them jumping the fence they only did it twice, and later in the evening they were with the rest of the herd. They "finally" came into the barn tonight, so they are getting more comfortable with me... I bring food, and well they need it.

The lady that's helping me trim, has pack goats as well....


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Ya the Alpine does look like one of mine but they seem a bit to old for one of ours. But if you want to sell em I would head over to packgoatcenteral.com and post em. They would go pretty quick even as lean as they are. Easily $200.00 each.


----------



## GPW84 (Jun 14, 2014)

Any of these boys still available? I live in western Washington and i am looking for a 1-2 more


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

TDG-Farms said:


> Ya the Alpine does look like one of mine but they seem a bit to old for one of ours. But if you want to sell em I would head over to packgoatcenteral.com and post em. They would go pretty quick even as lean as they are. Easily $200.00 each.


They are supposed to be 4 years old....


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

GPW84 said:


> Any of these boys still available? I live in western Washington and i am looking for a 1-2 more


Not sure if 1 still is or not. I'll let you know though.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

janeen128 said:


> Not sure if 1 still is or not. I'll let you know though.


Actually 2 might be up for adoption, not 100% for sure yet, I'll keep you updated though...


----------



## GPW84 (Jun 14, 2014)

Sounds good, if there is anyway to know by Monday that would be ideal , not trying to be pushy its just that i have other goats that i was considering buying and i told them i would give them an answer by Monday evening. But said goats are much farther away and cost more so this could be very ideal if you need to get 2 of them adopted


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I know for sure that I won't know by Monday, as the people that might be backing out are are gone until Halloween. These boys probably will not be ready for their new home until Thanksgivingish, although they seem to be slowly gaining weight already. They are eating minerals like there is no tomorrow.... I'll be re worming them in 2 weeks... So, if you want some goats now, these won't be available for some time.


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

Janeen, not to be condescending at all, GPW raises packers and could do a great job rehabilitating these guys pretty fast. I would consider this one a great candidate for adoption and a forever home. Plus it gives you time to focus on your own goat goals. 

Lisa


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

goatylisa said:


> Janeen, not to be condescending at all, GPW raises packers and could do a great job rehabilitating these guys pretty fast. I would consider this one a great candidate for adoption and a forever home. Plus it gives you time to focus on your own goat goals.
> 
> Lisa


Nope, not condescending at all however my cousin is out of town until 10/31, she is supposed to be taking 1, but was leary of the horns, so I'm not sure if I have 1 or 2 available, that's the issue. They are settling down pretty well.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Ya I wouldnt worry to much about getting them into shape just to sell them. If they are of decent size, you would be hard pressed to find a more dedicated rehabilitator then a good pack goat enthusiast. Might wanna give an extra week or two before you worm. To many people get miss treated goats and pore to much into them to fast. Good hay and minerals are the most important thing first if there isnt a over whelming sign of parasites. You really want their body to stable out a bit before you worm. The worming is hard on them but giving them a month or better of great treatment first will not only ease their reaction to the sudden die off of parasites but their body will actually be able to help the worming process better. Making the worming much more effective. 

And at 4 years old, the alpine could very well be one of ours. 

((You posted the above post right before I posted this one. So scrub the sell em part if your sister is taking em )


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Looks like Washington people need to start looking down here in Oregon. There are trained pack goats all over Craigslist and I just auctioned mine after 6 months of trying to sell them... Got a nice price too.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm just getting them back into health because they fell on my lap. I usually worm once then wait 3 weeks and dose them again. I honestly don't worm much, but the guy told us they needed to be wormed. Am I doing something wrong? They are eating the payback minerals like they are going out of style. I've been giving a little grain mixed with mostly alfalfa pellets, and hay at night, and alfalfa hay in the AM. I don't think I'm going to sell them for much, just for my time, gas etc.... So, if I have 2 to sell I would only be asking $100.00 each, since my friend reimbursed me for gas, and feed already for hers.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you aren't even sure your cousin will take one, I would move them if you have someone interested. End of October is a long time to wait for someone and your possible new homes will move on by then.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Shouldnt wait that long between wormings. More effective to stick to the 10 day re worming. Thats about the only thing I see wrong. Sounds like you are doing good for feed and minerals. And they will devour the minerals till they build back up their levels.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

TDG-Farms said:


> Shouldnt wait that long between wormings. More effective to stick to the 10 day re worming. Thats about the only thing I see wrong. Sounds like you are doing good for feed and minerals. And they will devour the minerals till they build back up their levels.


Okay, 10 days it is.... I will worm again Thursday


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

GPW84 said:


> Sounds good, if there is anyway to know by Monday that would be ideal , not trying to be pushy its just that i have other goats that i was considering buying and i told them i would give them an answer by Monday evening. But said goats are much farther away and cost more so this could be very ideal if you need to get 2 of them adopted


She is supposed to call me tonight and let me know for sure. Are you interested in just 1?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Okay, 2 are available. I'll PM you GPW84...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Okay, so these boys were lacking minerals all right.... Since they came here last Wednesday, I have had to fill their mineral feeder every evening... My goodness.... My does weren't quite as bad...... So, off to the store to get more minerals.... I think they've gained a little weight... Tomorrow I will give valbalzen again, and then take some pics if there's time...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, it looks like 2 boys will be going to GPW84 on Wednesday, the other boy will stay until my friend is ready for him, should be the end of this week... So yay, they found great homes


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great!


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

Great news and I hope they really are the age as advertised. Everyone benefits from this one, yay!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yay..., kind of sad though, the 2 left this morning. He put a pack on 1 and he didn't freak out or anything... I only had them for a couple weeks, and I was already getting attached.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I thought the one I still have here would be going nuts but nope, he's calm as can be keeping up with the rest of the herd


----------

